

Ask HN: could you please post any Hacker News associated sites and tools here? - adrianwaj

There are many sites that derive content from Hacker News, including the popular, http://searchyc.com<p>What other HN derived sites or tools do you know about or use?<p>It'd be great to see a reference post about such derivative sites, just like the feature requests item, and that's why I am posting.<p>This question may have been posted before as it's important for users, site developers and HN itself.<p>By not having such a reference freely available, people may be missing out on something that'd really help.
======
adrianwaj
Hacker News Link To Comments

<http://pipes.yahoo.com/andrewducker/hackernews>

------
chaosprophet
Can somebody point me to the site which categorized hacker news links as tech
and non-tech???

------
adrianwaj
<http://hackernewsfeed.com/>

